# ~ Crazy Old Streamlined Bike! ~



## Krakatoa (Jan 27, 2020)

What is this?????

Looks like a nice set of bars & stem too...









						Antique bicycle - antiques - by owner - collectibles sale
					

Its an oldie but cutie Vintage antique bike



					inlandempire.craigslist.org


----------



## kreika (Jan 27, 2020)

Link goes to the blue bike. What’s that girls bike?


----------



## bike (Jan 27, 2020)

Royce Union


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Kids (juvenile) bike


----------



## 1motime (Jan 28, 2020)

wrong link


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 28, 2020)

Fixed the link above whoops!


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jan 29, 2020)

Royce union, one of the few bikes out there with dual chain guards, the café racer motorcycle decals are factory.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 29, 2020)

Cool!  Looks like different size wheels?  Too bad they did not make a full size model!


----------



## Jewelman13 (May 2, 2020)

Mark Mattei said:


> View attachment 1131636
> 
> View attachment 1131637
> 
> ...




What size tires are on the bike?


----------

